# What clothing do you find people most attractive in?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say a nice dress probably


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fishnets/tights, crop tops, miniskirts, hoodies (less sexual more cute,) dresses I'm not sure it's hard to say if it's just the way their body looks in the dress or not. Sheer fabric. Some wooly jumpers are cute too.

I mean a lot of stuff depends on the person wearing it too.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

It depends on their gender, colouring, body type, and age. I'm firm in the belief that people will look good regardless of their wardrobe as long as they're fit and well-groomed.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Anything that isn't denim. Especially ripped denim.



leaf in the wind said:


> I'm firm in the belief that people will look good regardless of their wardrobe as long as they're fit and well-groomed.


Oh, dear. No. Nobody looks good in these:


* *


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Not really attracted to people based on clothes. :stu


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

women that are able to pull off men's business casual do things to me/can? do things to me, lmao.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

a lot of clothing looks nice and you could even judge it by looking at yourself but I think soft clothing is always nice


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

All depends on the person. Anyone can make or break an outfit.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No clothes. Naked around the house.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

a tweed trouser suit, clothes that straddle the line between futuristic and fetishwear, panama shirts, flannel shirts, hats (esp. fedoras), bow ties, ruffs, things with bells on them, braces, shirts and ties, ID badges, long socks, bodycages, suspenders, longline-everything (esp. coats), fishnets, school uniforms and uniforms in general, those skirts that are long in the back and short in the front, socks with sandals, kimonos

any gender

Nobody ever wears all of these things, but a girl can dream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Army uniform


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

Anything from the 60's or kinda anything that Zooey Deschanel wears. Something that is relatively skin tight, but shows as little bare skin as possible (bare skin just makes me uncomfortable, whether it's mine or someone else's) Dresses with "peter pan collar" are just so... ...you just know that women who wear them are super nice, you can't wear one and be a total *****, right?










It doesn't really make sense to care about the clothes, but while Zooey Deschanel has a pretty face and lovely hair (really my "type"), she would be just an other actress for me, if it wasn't her style.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I pretty much like when women do casual. Sneakers, running shorts (loose fitting stuff), sweats, jeans. That type of thing. Most of the dressy/sexy stuff doesn't do it for me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

truant said:


> Oh, dear. No. Nobody looks good in these:
> 
> 
> * *


What the hell are those things? How do they even stay up? I've never even seen those whatever they're called.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I like good quality fabrics and minimalist looks. But I hate logos.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I like men in comfy sweaters they look so snuggly soft


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

truant said:


> Oh, dear. No. Nobody looks good in these:
> 
> 
> * *


Oh god. Point taken. Why would someone create these?

-

Some of the fashion pieces I like:

-Trenchcoats (on men and women) 
-Bodycon and floral sundresses - the brands Bebe and Marciano are great 
-Sheathe dresses - recommend Aritzia for this one 
-Pencil skirts and skinny jeans
-Babydoll style tops and dresses, with the cute slinky look

A girly looking outfit paired with a long trenchcoat looks very attractive to me!

On the men, I like the classic tailored-suit look... or Lululemon shorts.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> What the hell are those things? *How do they even stay up?* I've never even seen those whatever they're called.


If they're too big, wear a belt.


* *


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This. Well dressed.

Also men tho, this is pretty much how I dress in autumn / winter, even if I am just going to local shop.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

SplendidBob said:


> Also men tho, this is pretty much how I dress in autumn / winter, even if I am just going to local shop.


This looks great! Simple but sophisticated and pulled together.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

heavy metal concert t-shirts, everyone from ac/dc to zz top


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

anything with magnets or a very large mass. even clothes with a large store of static electricity can be very attractive


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

leaf in the wind said:


> Oh god. Point taken. Why would someone create these?
> 
> -
> 
> ...


lmao








that twirl and glee were priceless



SplendidBob said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/564x/70/81/5b/70815b4bd20c51b2952a7d7d19b71d0a.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]https://i.pinimg.com/564x/9e/2d/cc/9e2dccb24a7091a4ec156f99acb25642.jpg[IMG]
> 
> This. Well dressed.
> ...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@leaf in the wind .

My version of that coat I looove so much hah. Its like that one but with a slightly peculiar asymmetrical collar. It also has umm, difficult, but I hope eventually fond memories attached to it.

Really really want a good suit, but am holding off until my body has reached its final form lol.. I will need to get it tailored to fit well (and fit is important). I am looking forward to autumn / winter, have a new fragrance lined up and everything lol (such a weirdo to get so excited by frags ). Ive sortof put the whole fashion / fragrance stuff on hold given the covid business, but my interest is starting to build again .


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

cafune said:


> dayum, you have good taste.


Why thank you .


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

In the cooler months I dress like this and think it also looks nice on women as well. Basically sweater with collared shirt under and jeans. I pretty much dress like this most of the year sometimes even into June.

In the summer its just t-shirt and jeans. Also think women look good in that too.

One thing I hate is when women wear those shirts with the fabric cut out of the shoulders. Like there are sleeves but shoulder cut outs.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

What's it matter when I can't get gf?


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

on girls, I don't know if anything will ever beat the miniskirt. If a girl can rock it, she is guaranteed to have the attention of 90% of the men that see her.









On guys, I haven't the slightest idea. I just know that I always felt the most confident with long hair, a jacket (especially leather), and a guitar. I think that's the coolest look ever invented.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel like I misunderstood the tone of the thread and posted what I find sexually attractive instead of aesthetically but yeah I think long coats/jackets look cool too.

Also these sunglasses from photo I found a couple of hours ago:










very 90s/cyberpunk kind of thing. I like weird sunglasses and lime green.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Idk. I guess dressed up but not over the top like people in fancy fashion magazines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

truant said:


> If they're too big, wear a belt.
> 
> 
> * *


Lol. But still, what ARE those things called? I wanna look up more amusing pics of people wearing them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. But still, what ARE those things called? I wanna look up more amusing pics of people wearing them.


They're just boots made of denim aren't they? If you google denim boots stuff will come up.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Latex always looks hot imo










Also guys with thick rimmed glasses and who dress like this give me really "intellectual" energy so I find it very attractive


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They're just boots made of denim aren't they? If you google denim boots stuff will come up.


Lol. I never thought of that. "Denim boots". I googled this and it's specifically "knee-high denim boots" and now I have tons of pictures to look at. Thanks, Percy. 

now then, I have made a conclusion about these products:

Regardless of your leg shape; thick or thin, shape, height, everything, style of denim, colour, ripped or not, these denim boots look A.W.F.U.L. Literally not even any of the models legs look good in these. NOT ONE. They just look completely wrong in every way. Hopefully, this fad will stop very quickly. I've a feeling these things are not popular because I'd never ever seen then until truant's initial post.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. I never thought of that. "Denim boots". I googled this and it's specifically "knee-high denim boots" and now I have tons of pictures to look at. Thanks, Percy.
> 
> now then, I have made a conclusion about these products:
> 
> Regardless of your leg shape; thick or thin, shape, height, everything, style of denim, colour, ripped or not, these denim boots look A.W.F.U.L. Literally not even any of the models legs look good in these. NOT ONE. They just look completely wrong in every way. Hopefully, this fad will stop very quickly. I've a feeling these things are not popular because I'd never ever seen then until truant's initial post.


I don't seem to have strong negative reactions to clothes. Maybe it's because I've always been fairly apathetic outside my own idiosyncratic clothing interests, but whenever someone says they dislike something I just have a neutral reaction to it at worst. My mum is like that about guys wearing socks and sandals it really disgusts her. She's pointed it out a few times and mentioned her strong negative reaction but I don't get that either.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have all kinds of opinions about clothes, unfortunately.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

If I find someone attractive what they're wearing isn't important at all.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

swimsuits or underwear.


naked if given choice.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

my clothes are old, stained, beginning to fall apart. i only have 1 wearable pair of jeans and one wearable other trousers. i dream of one day wearing a nice shirt and vest.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Preferably nothing at all. A close second would have to be swimsuits or lingerie, followed by low-cut shirts or a fancy dress.



wmu'14 said:


> What's it matter when I can't get gf?


Doesn't matter if you have a girlfriend or not. It's a generic question, no romantic intentions involved.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I have a weakness for a man in a well-tailored suit. Well tailored being the operative words.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I have a weakness for a man in a well-tailored suit. Well tailored being the operative words.


Same.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Dress shirt with the sleeves rolled up


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> Dress shirt with the sleeves rolled up


Thats interesting. Actually, very interesting for 2 reasons. One good reason and one bad-ish reason. The first one is that I almost always roll up the sleeves to get my big, masculine chunky forearms out . ( lol ) Altho, I do this with sweatshirts or hoodies as well unless it's cold. I have some shirts and things that are even kinda designed to do that. Like they have buttons and a tassle thing that allows you to fold up the sleeves to like elbow area then fasten it.

The other reason it's interesting is it is the EXACT same thing that "SHE" liked as well. :/ So that's kinda weird to be thinking about that again. It brings back a forgotten memory

Women must like looking at guys forearms then. ? LOL.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not really attracted to her, so it is the clothes.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Women must like looking at guys forearms then. ? LOL.


They're one of the most erotic parts of man, IMO. Nice, muscular arms with big hands lol. Maybe it's the size difference that makes them sexy.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not really attracted to her, so it is the clothes.


I like the thighs and to some extent (because I can't see skin) the calves. Her Clothes for me don't have any influence.

Would you say those are average woman's legs or bigger-than-average chunky women's legs?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I like the thighs and to some extent (because I can't see skin) the calves. Her Clothes for me don't have any influence.
> 
> Would you say those are average woman's legs or bigger-than-average chunky women's legs?


I don't know man, I just like the clothes lol. I liked the clothes I posted the clothes.

This is a similar thing suit jacket + stockings:










Also this dress or maybe she just looks good in it, hard to say:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hayes said:


> They're one of the most erotic parts of man, IMO. Nice, muscular arms with big hands lol. Maybe it's the size difference that makes them sexy.


Really? I never knew. Never woulda thought women would even look at shirt cuffs rolled up. And my forearms are out all the time???? :lol. I do have big hands, tho. I just measured the handspan and it's 8.5 inches.

I put this shirt on specially to take this pic. Please, try not to swoon *too* quickly. ( As if) :roll


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Women must like looking at guys forearms then. ? LOL.


Eh it's the combination of a nice shirt with the sleeves rolled up. It's like a partially casual look. Cause a regular t-shirt would show off your arms but it's not the same. Hard to really describe. Manly hands and arms are very nice anyway

But I see you're trying to attract the ladies with your pic &#128526;


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Lingerie, black dresses with white collars, turtlenecks, jeans, docs, and in general just an obviously thought-about very personal "style".


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> Eh it's the combination of a nice shirt with the sleeves rolled up. It's like a partially casual look. Cause a regular t-shirt would show off your arms but it's not the same. Hard to really describe. Manly hands and arms are very nice anyway
> 
> But I see you're trying to attract the ladies with your pic &#128526;


With the sleeves rolled up Vs t shirt, I think I kinda know what you mean. Maybe the rolled up thing is like some sort of rugged, kinda rough and ready sort of thing? Whereas a t shirt is kinda somehow not *quite* the same *somehow*. But now that's several women now I've heard they like this. They're just arms. Lol.

In my pic, I'm dressed like a Canadian lumberjack with the red checked shirt. God, I hope it doesn't make me look like a 50-year-old dad or something. :-/ Lol. All I need is the axe and the sawdust. :lol Goes very well with jeans, that shirt does.

Trying to attract? No, not really. . :lol Any trying would result in probably not succeeding anyway. Geez. Women have some strange ideas at times as to what they think is attractive. LOL.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also this dress or maybe she just looks good in it, hard to say:


This dress is SO CUTE!! I want it! It reminds me of teenage summers.

-

I don't remember if I mentioned yet but I also like fit guys in Lululemon sweats. Looks so effortlessly hot. I don't like the yoga look on women though, for some reason.

And either sex: Gucci and Dolce&Gabbana.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Country gals with flannel shirts, jeans and boots. But they gotta be cute as heck too. Saw one riding through a high country town late last year, deep brown eyes and wavey blonde hair. Nearly rode into the ditch.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

For women, typically anything resembling mod clothing you would have found along Carnaby Street in the mid to late 60's. But also many many other styles including just nice levis and a tee shirt. For men, it would be the same era but I tend to like more the hippie/surfer vibe.










https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51wazosmi0L._AC_.jpg


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Just casual, well-tailored clothes (jeans, t-shirt, sneakers) on a toned body look best in my humble opinion  For a semi-formal style, I like the combination of a blazer, graphic t-shirt, and jeans.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Never seen the appeal of dresses, and I've found it jarring seeing people dress up femmier than usual for social events. I've nothing at all against either sex but I associate displays of femininity with a submissive, socially-conservative attitude that I really don't like.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like short shorts, skirts, sundresses, and pretty hair. I like it when girls doll themselves up, just as long as the makeup is minimal.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

In regards to clothing, it really just depends on them and their phsyicque and how the clothes dress and fall around the body if you know what I mean. 

The only thing I really don't like when guys wear is sports wear, trackie bottoms and that type of thing. Some guys only wear plain t-shirts and I find that boring and unattractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Never seen the appeal of dresses, and I've found it jarring seeing people dress up femmier than usual for social events. I've nothing at all against either sex but I associate displays of femininity with a submissive, socially-conservative attitude that I really don't like.


By socially conservative do you mean in terms of their personal relationships (like they're very traditional,) or politically socially conservative? I can't imagine men who dress femininely are often socially conservative due to the whole conservatives complaining about femininity in men thing (and also seem to be all over the place in terms of relationship preferences.) I guess with women it's a mixed bag and also depends on the specific look you mean and also bearing in mind that some people like to deviate from expectations. Also really there are so many women who dress femininely but have dominant personalities.






The more I think about it the more I don't know what you're talking about lol.

edit: because this music video is probably better:


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

kesker said:


> For women, typically anything resembling mod clothing you would have found along Carnaby Street in the mid to late 60's.


Oh god! I didn't realize how much I love this look too.

I'm a fan of the East Van cross emblem. I'm in the process of finding something with it on a woman's sleeveless top.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> By socially conservative do you mean in terms of their personal relationships (like they're very traditional,) or politically socially conservative? I can't imagine men who dress femininely are often socially conservative due to the whole conservatives complaining about femininity in men thing (and also seem to be all over the place in terms of relationship preferences.) I guess with women it's a mixed bag and also depends on the specific look you mean and also bearing in mind that some people like to deviate from expectations. Also really there are so many women who dress femininely but have dominant personalities.


In my mind, feminine clothing traditionally has been more about form than function compared to masculine clothing. Corsets are restrictive, high heels can ruin your feet, and dresses are a pretty poor choice for physical outdoors activities. To me, it beckons to a time when women were supposed to look good, stay at home, raise the kids and not much more. I'm sure that's not the intention now for the vast majority of people who dress like this, but I still don't like it.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Relaxed clothing, Or a suit will always look daper.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Male shirt. Oversized T-shirt or sweater. Hoodie.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ScorchedEarth said:


> In my mind, feminine clothing traditionally has been more about form than function compared to masculine clothing. Corsets are restrictive, high heels can ruin your feet, and dresses are a pretty poor choice for physical outdoors activities. To me, it beckons to a time when women were supposed to look good, stay at home, raise the kids and not much more. I'm sure that's not the intention now for the vast majority of people who dress like this, but I still don't like it.


I see what you mean. It's not very practical and sometimes uncomfortable, just don't think it has much reflection on dominance/submissiveness and the other things you mentioned.


----------



## Mango__ (Feb 11, 2020)

I find it oddly attractive when guys have their whole face hidden with things like either their full snow head gear or those full on visor motorbike helmet things. But that's only when they're wearing them. Once they take the gear off, my illusion is shattered.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I like women in sundresses and white sneakers.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's cute when men wear hawaiin or tropical shirts haha.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I must admit I like summer dresses. Guys look like doofuses in everything but a pair of worn jeans.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

For some reason I really like skirts idk why but I do.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Guys in hoodies or in sweatpants and a tee. So basic but damn..:mushy


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> It's cute when men wear hawaiin or tropical shirts haha.


I'm with you on that! Hawaiian shirts get so much hate (especially from other men) but I think they're wicked cool. It's the cool kind of cheeze.


----------

